# Fasttech delivery



## Constavapeted (8/2/16)

Hi guys, just wanted to know who has ordered from Fasttech before? placed an order but now i dont know if it will be delivered to my office or where i should pick it up. Didnt give a postal address, only a physical address.


----------



## Dubz (8/2/16)

It will be delivered to the post office that services the area of the physical address that you entered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (8/2/16)

Constavapeted said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know who has ordered from Fasttech before? placed an order but now i dont know if it will be delivered to my office or where i should pick it up. Didnt give a postal address, only a physical address.


is this a international vendor?


----------



## Constavapeted (8/2/16)

Dubz said:


> It will be delivered to the post office that services the area of the physical address that you entered.


oh hectic. Thanks. now the next thing... what post office services Linbro Business park


----------



## Constavapeted (8/2/16)

yes


WernerK said:


> is this a international vendor?


----------



## Dubz (8/2/16)

Constavapeted said:


> oh hectic. Thanks. now the next thing... what post office services Linbro Business park


https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/postofficelocations.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Constavapeted (8/2/16)

Dubz said:


> https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/postofficelocations.html


appreciated


----------



## soofee (8/2/16)

@Constavapeted if it goes to post office you will receive either an email or a letter stating you must come and pick your parcel up..if not then youll get a letter from customs, that you must come and get it from them (worst case scenario) lol but use 17track.net to track your order


----------



## zadiac (8/2/16)

Please refer to these threads about info on Fasttech

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-fasttech-reliable.t17213/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-virgin.t17140/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fast-tech.t14823/

A good idea is to search the forum first before posting, as various topics have been discussed multiple times

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Constavapeted (8/2/16)

th


soofee said:


> @Constavapeted if it goes to post office you will receive either an email or a letter stating you must come and pick your parcel up..if not then youll get a letter from customs, that you must come and get it from them (worst case scenario) lol but use 17track.net to track your order


 thanks!


----------



## dwayne19420 (8/2/16)

Hey guys I got a smally issue I ordered from fastech in begining of January what would the estimated date of delivery be... I tried tracking it but no tracking number available called the local post office nothing yet has arrived as yet. .. getting worried 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (8/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys I got a smally issue I ordered from fastech in begining of January what would the estimated date of delivery be... I tried tracking it but no tracking number available called the local post office nothing yet has arrived as yet. .. getting worried
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You'll get it. Sometimes it can take up to two months. Just be patient.
One thing I've learned about ordering form FT:
Order it and forget about it. It'll arrive when it arrives.

*Packages from FT are like wizards:* "A wizard is never late, Frodo Baggins, nor is he early. He arrives exactly when he means to" - Gandalf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys I got a smally issue I ordered from fastech in begining of January what would the estimated date of delivery be... I tried tracking it but no tracking number available called the local post office nothing yet has arrived as yet. .. getting worried



Beginning of March... Two months!


----------



## acorn (8/2/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys I got a smally issue I ordered from fastech in begining of January what would the estimated date of delivery be... I tried tracking it but no tracking number available called the local post office nothing yet has arrived as yet. .. getting worried
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Like @zadiac said

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dwayne19420 (8/2/16)

Cheers thanks guys over anxious to get the goods I guess lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

